# Problème Haut Parleur iPod Touch



## Setankin (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me tourne vers vous car je ne sais plus trop quoi faire et avant d'appeler Apple pour une réparation je voulais savoir si ca arrivait à quelqu'un d'autre et si du coup je pouvais attendre une mise à jour logicielle pour régler mon problème.

Le problème en question vient du haut-parleur de mon iPod Touch 2G qui fonctionnait à merveille mais qui maintenant fait des siennes :

même avec le volume a fond il ne fonctionne plus, sauf (chose étrange) pour les sons de l'iPod du style sonnerie ou réveil. Pour les applications, la musique, les vidéo aucun son ne sort de l'appareil. 

en branchant un casque il arrive qu'aucun son ne sorte non plus et je suis obligé de débrancher puis rebrancher pour avoir quelque chose.

de temps en temps j'ai le son normal de l'iPod (quand on l'éteint et on le rallume) et après plus rien, le volume se règle à la moitié et je n'ai plus aucun son.

dernière chose étrange, quand l'iPod est branché en USB pour le recharger ou le synchroniser tous les sons fonctionnent.


Si quelqu'un à une idée de ce qui se passe je prend avec plaisir 

ps: j'ai déjà restauré l'iPod deux fois (une fois en restaurant les paramètres d'origine et une fois sans) dans les deux cas le problème subsiste !


----------



## MacPassion (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

si votre IPOD est encore sous garantie faite jouer la garantie c'est rapide et la plupart du temps ils envoient un nouvel IPOD


----------



## Setankin (16 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse, c'est effectivement ce que je comptais faire mais si c'était un bug connu je pensais qu'ils le corrigeraient avec une mise à jour, mais ça n'as pas l'air d'être le cas ! Je l'ai acheté à sa sortie sur l'Apple Store donc encore sous garantie, mais il faut l'envoyer par la poste?


----------

